# Favorite Halloween Song??



## grimoutlook (Sep 5, 2011)

also the CD born of the night by midnight serenade, ozzy Osbourne black illusions, the sound track from nightmare before Christmas. The list would go on and on. Now I need to go listen to some of this music. O! I put a spell on you. That's a good one.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I love Tubular bells. To me it just says creepy


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I guess if I had to pick, it would be the Headless Horseman song from Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

How could the great Edgar Winter tune "Frankenstein" not be included in this poll?!
That is my ringtone!!!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

This is Halloween


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

*Sorry Ironmaiden... I could have listed about a 100 different songs but just put the first ones that came to mind and then added the OTHER option  But that is a great choice!  Excellent songs everyone! *


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

grimoutlook said:


> also the CD born of the night by midnight serenade


You mean Midnight Syndicate, right? 
Or is there a band by the name of Midnight Serenade with the exact same album title? Because that would be weird (but I'd also have to check it out). 

I have a ton of favorites that aren't on this list, but I also don't want to list them all. Being a metalhead, most of them have already been mentioned in my Halloween metal thread. From the list of choices, I'd have to say Monster Mash and Psycho Killer.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I voted for "Thriller," but it's actually probably a tie between that and "Somebody's Watching Me" by Rockwell. I love the 80's!


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

Don't fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Love the old classics, so "I Put A Spell On You" gets my vote as the song that, no matter what time of year I hear it, puts me in a Halloween mood.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

"This is Halloween" from Nightmare before Christmas! It's always the first song to play at the Halloween Party.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I voted "I Put A Spell On You", and my favourite version is by Bette Midler in Hocus Pocus..kind of a guilty pleasure


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> I voted "I Put A Spell On You", and my favourite version is by Bette Midler in Hocus Pocus..kind of a guilty pleasure


No shame in that! I've got both the original Screamin' Jay Hawkins version and the Bette Midler version on my Halloween playlist.


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

*I LOVE The Bette Midler version of I Put A Spell On You! Always puts me in the Halloween mood! My favorite song of all time is Don't Fear The Reaper by BOC  GREAT choices everyone! *


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Agreed! 'I Put a Spell on You' is the greatest! Also love the Halloween theme song.


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

*Another great song is Everyday is Halloween by Ministry.*


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh yes!!!! Kimmy, that song is one of my faves!


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

*There are just soo many! That's just ONE more reason why Halloween is amazing! *


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

stormygirl84 said:


> I voted for "Thriller," but it's actually probably a tie between that and "Somebody's Watching Me" by Rockwell. I love the 80's!


I love those 2 songs! AND I love the 80's!
But decided to pick You Put A Spell On Me from the list. I love the original old version the best, but Casey on American Idol did a [email protected]$$ job!
I have a bottomless pit of a song list, but love those really old songs from 30's-50's. Especially any by Kay Starr.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

The original Halloween (John Carpenter) Theme Song is my favorite. Always sets the mood.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Monster Mash, all the way for me. I love alot of them but to me this is the lord of them all.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Halloween by the Misfits or The Headless Horseman by Bing Crosby


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Mr. Scratch said:


> Halloween by the Misfits


Agree! But my other favorite would be the theme song from Disney's Trick or Treat short!


----------



## tvguy347 (Sep 13, 2011)

The Monster Mash!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

It all starts with Monster Mash for me, too.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

The Tales from the Crypt theme song by Danny Elfman is the best Halloween song in my opinion.


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

*I love seeing everyone's responses!!  great choices!!*


----------



## rckymtnmom (Nov 6, 2009)

I love Werewolves of London, Dead Man's Party and Lunatic Fringe, as well as the forenamed.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

KimmyBlanks said:


> *I LOVE The Bette Midler version of I Put A Spell On You! Always puts me in the Halloween mood! My favorite song of all time is Don't Fear The Reaper by BOC  GREAT choices everyone! *


"Godzilla" is another great BOC Halloween-ish song!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Godzilla indeed!!! (applause)


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

ironmaiden said:


> Godzilla indeed!!! (applause)







I couldn't resist. 

Oh, and *ironmaiden*, your screen name reminded me of another Halloween Playlist favorite... "Fear of the Dark!"


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for posting!!! What a treat to watch. 

I made my own Halloween cds and this one is on it as well.

Good Iron Maiden choice too ("Fear of the Dark"). Other Maiden Halloween favs are "Transylvania", "Phantom of the Opera" and "Number of the Beast"


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Tie between "This is Halloween" and "Halloween" by Helloween.


----------



## Zage (Sep 28, 2011)

My favorite Halloween song is "Bloodletting {the Vampire song}" by Concrete Blonde.


----------

